# ZoneAlarm Firewall preventing internet access



## the6ofus6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi, I have been using ZoneAlarm firewall (free version) on both my home PC and laptop for well over a year.

Over the last couple of days, when trying to access the net using either Mozilla or IE, ZoneAlarm gives an error message saying that it has blocked access to the internet and provides an IP address (which I believe is mine). In some instances, it will block once per attempt to open a browser, in one instance, it continually tries and ZoneAlarm prevents it, blocking 45 attempts to access the net, for example.

On my PC, Microsoft had some updates to install. I have automatic daily downloads. When these updates ran, it installed Service Pack 3 (formerly I had SP2). It seems like that is when the problem started, or at least around that time.

Strangely though, the same thing is happening on my laptop, and I only have SP2. I have not installed SP3.

As a result, I have uninstalled ZoneAlarm on both computers and turned on Microsoft's Window firewall, which I have heard is not very reliable.

One additional note: On my laptop, I have been working with your HJT help team re: malware, etc. 

We are finished with that issue and they referred me to this forum to resolve my firewall issue.

One of 2 things: Can you either 1) help fix the problem with ZoneAlarm, or 2) recommend an equally (or more) free reliable firewall?

I have been happy with ZoneAlarm up until this point and think it does a good job.

I'd appreciate any help or advice you can provide.

Many thanks, Jeff


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

There has been a conflict discovered between Microsoft Security Update KB9561748 & ZoneAlarm. 

SOLUTION 

This is the link to get the latest update for your version of ZoneAlarm 

http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...cessIssue.html

Then install the MS update again.


----------



## the6ofus6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Clicking on Link leads to a File not found error. Can you double check to make sure it is right, or provide an alternate way to get the ZA update?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/pressReleases/2008/LossOfInternetAccessIssue.html*


----------

